# Hiawatha CWMU



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a cow elk tag for this CWMU, my hunt is scheduled for the weekend of December 5 & 6th. I'm just wondering if anyone out there has ever hunted this CWMU before? I've researched what I can on the DWR website, but would like to know what experiences others have had hunting the unit? Does anyone know if the elk have moved onto the property yet? Does there need to be snow first? Blah blah.....Anyway, just looking to hear what others have experienced out there and what it was/is like. Thanks! And, happy hunting!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

First-welcome to the forum!
Second-I am just curious; is it the Kingstons (the same polygs in the news for beating a daughter and running the Coop mine) who run this CWMU? 
3-In general, I have seen the elk down that low on the BLM south of there during the deer hunt simply hiding out in a little wash in the middle of a large open flat. I think that was in reaction to where the pressure was and was not, so not necessarily due to seasonal climate.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I can almost see this from my house. I did see lower than that property a cow and a calf on I think November 2nd? Close to that. There is a light skiff of snow there so that might help ya a bit. 
Also during the Grouse hunt we seen a fair size herd there on top, right on the property boundry. 
I would suggest looking lower in that area. I am not 100% sure of th boundry and how far east it goes towars hwy 10


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey TAK you in Price? 
I have seen elk all over that area at all times of the year. Not sure what the boundries are but the is a herd that stays low all year long. I believe that there is enough snow on Gentry mtn to have pushed even more down into that canyon anyway.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I have seen elk all over that area at all times of the year. Not sure what the boundries are but the is a herd that stays low all year long. I believe that there is enough snow on Gentry mtn to have pushed even more down into that canyon anyway.


Here is your MAP link


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Hey TAK you in Price?
> I have seen elk all over that area at all times of the year. Not sure what the boundries are but the is a herd that stays low all year long. I believe that there is enough snow on Gentry mtn to have pushed even more down into that canyon anyway.


I am... Or Miller Creek. The last I was up that way was a few weeks ago and only seen the two elk. Lots of Deer though. I would guess everything off Gentry would go off towards Huntington or I forget the name of that BENCH or onto the mine property up Waitis or Hiawatha. Not sure if you can hunt the mine property in this unit?

It had been years since I lived around here and hunted a lot of dogs up in that area before. That is what I was trying to do but every place I looked there was someone there! Eitehr Rabbit hunting or calling also!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well according to the map that Huge posted, it looks like it does cover some of where the old King mines are. 
I was up in that are today and seen quite a few tracks but no animals. I was calling dogs and like you TAK everywhere I went there was someone calling or rabbit hunting. 
Did call in a nice Falcon though grabbed my decoy and took it about 10 yards before dropping it. Kinda cool!


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

I spend a lot of time up there. Around the CWMU but not on it. I will be there the next 3 days looking for a lion. If I find any elk I will let you know.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Wasatch... I think it should be fairly easy for you to find Elk in that area from what Map Huge posted. 
Look from the homestead it dow not look like much snow there, but I am sure in the shade there will be some and more on top.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I should have posted this other page with the general info, the map was not working, but it has all of the other info, much bigger than it has to be to qualify for a CWMU. http://wildlife.utah.gov/cwmu/single.ph ... us=2008068


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for your replies! From what I can tell, it looks fairly flat up on top, but with snow I'm not sure what kind of access I'll have. I'm also not sure how steep and rugged the canyons are. I'm hoping that with the weather and if there is much snow that the elk will be low and somewhat easy to find. Although I'm not afraid of a challenge! Also with the size of the unit, I'm not quite sure where to even begin! Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure what the operatetor requires but last I heard he requires he or another guide go with you, but that could of changed. 
Also you should be able to get on top with no problems as the oil rigs are still operating on top. They are still running water trucks up there so they keep the road open. There isn't alot of the property right on top but those canyons should hold quite a few elk. 
Anyway good luck.


----------

